# hayashi 70s



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

anyone seen this brand before, just picked up, havnt cleaned yet J


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have seen it, but can't remember any details.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

interior brace is stamped mountain folk by hayashi, after some web looking seems like mountain folk was branded several other names as well, model w 100d, on neck block, 1976 ? nice git for the bucks in original condition, nut seems low but neck and saddle aok,  J


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

"The name of company was Hayashi musical instrument Ltd. They produced mainly the copy of Martin and Guild to early 80's from the middle of 70's. The builder that produces many of them was Mr.Yasuo Momose. Now, Mr.Momose is most famous guitar builder in Japan. He produces the original handmade guitar on the high end guitar brand named Headway" 


In the early 1970s, Hayashi was bought out by Pearl Musical Instrument Company, and a manufacturer of above brands was changed to Matsumoku in Matsumoto, and then Cort in Korea.[2] In 1977, a master builder Yasuo Momose and his colleague craftsmen in Hayashi Guitar were headhunted to establish a new company Headway Guitars, and it still remains as Deviser Co., Ltd

_Hayashi was one of the premier acoustic guitar makers among Japanese manufacturers from this time frame. Hayashi bought out small manufacturer Zen-On in 1968 during a period of expansion for the company. Credited with making Pearl badged acoustic guitars, Hayashi was also responsible for making Cortez, Custom and Emperador acoustics._
_
_


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimmy c g said:


> interior brace is stamped mountain folk by hayashi, after some web looking seems like mountain folk was branded several other names as well, model w 100d, on neck block, 1976 ? nice git for 300 bucks in original condition, nut seems low but neck and saddle aok,  J


Congrats! I think that's a great score - especially for that price. '70s Japanese acoustics are still flying under the radar - so let's keep it to ourselves, eh?

I also have a D35 copy from around that era - a Yamaki - and I think it's a great guitar. Worth nothing to anyone else but me, but I love it unconditionally.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

yep great git "for the price !" found in boonies west of sunny Sooke, J still wondering if anyone has a git like this branded hayashi... thanks j


----------



## Dalester (Jan 5, 2021)

jimmy c g said:


> yep great git "for the price !" found in boonies west of sunny Sooke, J still wondering if anyone has a git like this branded hayashi... thanks j


I have that same guitar and love it. Its the only one i have kept from years and years of collecting guitars. have owned many of the best names and this is the one that is staying.

I would gladly buy yours too if you are ever selling it


----------



## Dalester (Jan 5, 2021)

jimmy c g said:


> interior brace is stamped mountain folk by hayashi, after some web looking seems like mountain folk was branded several other names as well, model w 100d, on neck block, 1976 ? nice git for the bucks in original condition, nut seems low but neck and saddle aok,  J


Mine says W400DE not W100d


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

yours is first time Ive heard of another, Im just restringing and still enjoying it .stay tuned....


----------



## rmekish (8 d ago)

I have one now hayashi


----------

